# Tenacity



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Not the impressed with Tenacity at this point. It isn't killing my Nutsedge in my established TTTF and now weeds in my newly planted TF. Not sure what weed this is (Chickweed, Clover?), but I have had success using Image killing it in my Bermuda as well as Nutsedge, but that also kills TF so not an option. I used Surfactant my guess is I did something wrong?


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Tenacity isn't an end all be all herbicide that same folks might think. It does target a lot but there's usually a better option and it's slow to work usually taking 7 days for signs of it working along with requiring several apps. For a sedge you definitely want the right tool for the job and it's sedgehammer.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Roger that. Have used Sedgehammer in the past and it works great. I bought Tenacity because the label says it controls Yellow Nutsedge and you can use it over seeded areas.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Update: Guess I wasn't patient enough. A week later, Nutsedge is white and appears to be dying.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

bassmanaustin said:


> Update: Guess I wasn't patient enough. A week later, Nutsedge is white and appears to be dying.


This is awesome. You aren't the first one to spray and come back a few days later wondering why nothing is happening.

Most herbicides are going to take 7-10 days for visual confirmation that something is happening.

Hope it all works out.


----------

